# Reputable Shrimp Stores in the GTA



## Eleckid (Dec 31, 2011)

The LFS where I used to get all my shrimps at Hwy 7 & Kennedy is gone! I'm so sad! Does anyone know if he moved to somewhere else? Also, where else can I buy good RCS and CRS?

Thanks a lot.


----------



## Jaysan (Dec 19, 2011)

Eleckid said:


> The LFS where I used to get all my shrimps at Hwy 7 & Kennedy is gone! I'm so sad! Does anyone know if he moved to somewhere else? Also, where else can I buy good RCS and CRS?
> 
> Thanks a lot.


If your talking about Frank...he is now with Kim at Kims Nature


----------



## arc (Mar 11, 2010)

Can someone who has been there recently confirm Frank is still there? I've been told he no longer works there.


----------



## aaronc (Jul 24, 2008)

Kim has shrimps at her place, but frank is no longer there.


----------



## Darkblade48 (Jan 28, 2008)

This is the first time I heard about Kim's Nature.

A little far for me though.


----------



## Eleckid (Dec 31, 2011)

Jaysan said:


> If your talking about Frank...he is now with Kim at Kims Nature


Oh good! So all his shrimps have moved to Kims? Cuz I'm planning on setting up a new tank (my old one leaked completely, so everything died T_T).


----------



## Eleckid (Dec 31, 2011)

arc said:


> Can someone who has been there recently confirm Frank is still there? I've been told he no longer works there.


I went there today and his store was replaced by some tutoring centre. I was so sad!


----------



## Eleckid (Dec 31, 2011)

Also, where can I get a good 10 gal long tank for shrimps only? Are the ones at Big Al's good or not? I don't want a cheap one that's known to leak...my poor fish died a horrible death...


----------



## Modo (Oct 9, 2012)

Talk to MrBako or check his site. www.shrimpfever.com 
I get my shrimp from him and he's by Kennedy and hwy 7 also. I get my shrimps from him. Good selection.


----------



## chinamon (Jun 16, 2012)

Eleckid said:


> Also, where can I get a good 10 gal long tank for shrimps only? Are the ones at Big Al's good or not? I don't want a cheap one that's known to leak...my poor fish died a horrible death...


the tanks at big als are fine. all my tanks are from there (the marineland tanks)


----------



## lovevc (Nov 24, 2010)

any one know the shrimp price at kim's nature? im planning to buy shrimps during reading week


----------



## tonyyyz (Jan 31, 2013)

Prices aren't bad, depends what you're looking for. I find prices are better at shrimpfever.com though his stock is low at the moment. I usually get shrimp from shrimpfever then get my plants from Kim's.


----------

